# argc and us oldies positive stories please!



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

i am having one last go for a sibling for my son, so have decided to go to the argc. (so far lh and fsh are 5.4 and 7.2...so should be ok on that front)

I have woken up feeling desperate this morning and just wanted some good news stories. I would love to hear some positive stories of 40+ getting pregnant.  i will be 41 in april and know time ia a ticking!!

I have send away the forms so am waiting for my first appointment, i suspect it will be at the end of march, early April. So will probably start cycling may/june.......another half a year gone already!!


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Finlay - glad you have decided where to go for your next cycle!

Just to say that my lovely friend Almamay is 43, and is now pregnant (15 weeks) with own egg IVF.

Lots of love and luck for your next cycle, and can you give a hug to your little one from me!

Lesley xxx


----------



## carol mcdonald (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi lesley i am 43 and having my last attempt at ivf using own eggs, it is such an inspiration to hear it can be possible at this age to get a possitive result as your friend alma did. Could you do me a big favor and ask alma for anything she may have done, or anything she feels had helped, any tips at all to help the process as best we can with the best possible chance. I would be soooooooo greatful
looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Carol - Almamay went to a new clinic and they insisted on doing a hysteroscopy (she had had two in the past), but this Dr discovered she had a uterine septum (you are born with this) and removed it, and couldn't see why it was not dealt with before.  In the UK they don't seem to remove them, but it can impact on implantation or cause a miscarriage as it has no blood supply, so if an embie tries to attach to it, there is no hope.  She then went on to have a FET at her old clinic and is wonderfully pregnant now.

Finlay - Sorry for hi-jacking your post!  Really good luck at ARGC for your cycle!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## MaggietheViking (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to give you a bit of hope with my story.  We had 3 goes at IVF (ICSI) starting when I was 41, DH was 49.  My ovarian reserve wasn't checked but my FSH levels were indicating everything was having to work very hard to keep things 'normal'.  DH's sperm definitely on the lowish and didn't know where it was going side!  Our chances were given about 10-20% per cycle.

First 2 cycles BFN, 3rd cycle 'took' but it was just an implantation that failed to develop, and m/c very early.  That 3rd cycle was the only one we had any embryos left from, so we had 3 frozen and took break to reassess everything.  9 months later had an amazing natural BFP, most unexpected, but although heartbeat at 6.5 weeks it was not growing well and m/c at 8 weeks.  Big Shock.    Used frozen embryos June 2008, only one survived the thaw but it was a really good one. Tested early and got faint line (on natural FET cycle, so not due to drugs) but this had gone by test date.  So that was us done and 'moving on'.

Following month got natural BFP - go figure!  Am due to give birth in less than 4 weeks, just 22 days before my 44th birthday.  Never ever thought it was going to happen (even now can't believe this bump is going to turn into a baby!).

Re: what we did 'differently' - I got DH to take 'WellMan' vitamins - he didn't want to as he already takes general multivit, eats very healthily and goes running twice a week.  He started taking them about 3 months before we conceived.  He had also had pleurisy in April/May and had been on antibiotics, from what I've read this should have been a hindrance ... but I'm not a medical person, so can't be sure if that had any effect.

Also, I had started using the LH 'pee sticks' in April, to detect 'ideal' ovulation timing, ready for the natural FET cycle.  Well I continued using them really by habit, without them I wouldn't have been 'timing' right for the month we conceived.  I have tracked my cycle for years and think until last year I was probably 'trying' a day or two late each month.  Any of you not using the LH surge pee sticks I would thoroughly recommend them.  They're a bit more pricey in the supermarkets, but I was put onto a website where you can buy them much cheaper.  Try googling 'Access Diagnostics' for LH sticks.  I'm sure other people sell them too, but so much cheaper than supermarket ovulation kits.

Very best of luck to all of you - personally I would have adopted or gone abroad for donor embryos, but DH wasn't up for it.

Love Maggie xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a friend of a friend who conceived on her 2nd cycle  of ICSI at ARGC and now had a son and she was 42. I don't know the details of her IF though.

L x


----------



## Hal (Feb 13, 2008)

I am 43 this week and have a 5 month boy. See below for my history! We had decided to move onto DE but decided to have one last go at ivf - mainly for psychological reasons rather than expecting it to work. I had absolutely no expectation of the cycle working and was in contact with several clinics in Spain during the cycle about DE. I wanted to have something in place for when i got the -ve result. However, it was +ve and I stayed pg!! I still can't believe how totally fortunate I am. It was a long time coming but got there in the end!!

During all my tx's I was responding well - I had 3 good quality embryos put back each time. Not enough to freeze any though. This made it difficult to know when to stop tx and try something else. I do wonder whether psychological factors effect tx. The last ivf was possibly the least stressful as I really was going through the motions with no expectations!!

Wishing you much luck.


----------

